# Thomas rips Lampe



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

Thomas rippped Lampe's work ethic in a few of todays paper's. Hope he gets his act together asap, or see ya.. I do find it hard to believe Lampe has not been working hard since he fell so far in the draft and seemed pissed about it. Hopefully , Thomas is trying to motivate the **** out of him to make him a better player.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

look at lampes body and you can see he doesnt condition enough,though I think it is the powers that be,namely laydens fault..They tried to beef him up and that is the last thing he needed..He need to work speed,agility and athletisism...Thomas will make that guy great or trade him..This is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laydensucks</b>!
> Thomas rippped Lampe's work ethic in a few of todays paper's. Hope he gets his act together asap, or see ya.. I do find it hard to believe Lampe has not been working hard since he fell so far in the draft and seemed pissed about it.


For me its not hard to believe and its what I've expected. Just I thought that this question about his work ethic will see the light more faster. Here in Europe he didnt care about practices or whatever. He was so arrogant and so "ready NBA player", that he wasnt talking to his teammates nor the coach and was just doing stuff by himself. 

He was in Real Madrid junior team and was angry that he wasnt chose to play in men team (which is one of stronger in Europe), so he didnt give a hsit for practicing.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

There are like 3 other threads talking about the same thing....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> "Thomas huddled with Maciej Lampe to clear the air over his biting remarks two days ago that questioned Lampe's "work ethic." Keith Kreiter, Lampe's agent, attended last night's game in Miami and believes Thomas made the critical remarks to "light a fire" under Lampe because he sees vast potential." New York Post




http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/4808.htm


Stop this stupid Lampe bashing before it starts.


It's already gotten out of hand with sweetney.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

the critisism aimed at lampe is meant to be construvtive...Hes an 18 y.o. kid who needs a Thomas on him making sure he doesnt squander his god given ability...

swwets is another story altogethr...

I think sweetney was a mistake..just an opinion and time will tell......nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Why do you think he was a mistake?


I think he was because he is an undersized powerforward, and we could have gotten Hayes, Ridnour, Zarko, Barbosa or Diaw. I would have really preferred Hayes or Ridnour


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Sweets*

In this day and age,I am not a big fan of power fowards who are undersized,have a poor vertical and really need to work on their strength..Sweets tested suprisingly poorly at the pre draft workouts..In fact his bench press,which is not a great measure of functional fitness and strength was horrible..But still when you are lacking in height and athletisism,you do need to make it up somewhere..heaven forbid a solid jumper from 20 ft and in..

To me he was a man amongst boys in college...He is no LJ(pre disc injury) or barkley..They were freaks of nature..Could he be a Malone???Unlikely,but if he works his Asss off,condtions,lifts and dedicates himself,anything is possible

I agree with you on Hayes and Ridnour..Those were my picks


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Sweets*



> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>
> To me he was a man amongst boys in college...He is no LJ(pre disc injury) or barkley..They were freaks of nature..Could he be a Malone???Unlikely,but if he works his Asss off,condtions,lifts and dedicates himself,anything is possible


It's way early to make any determinations, so don't take me too seriously, but from what I've seen so far, he might work himself into being a Weatherspoon.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Sweets*



> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> In this day and age,I am not a big fan of power fowards who are undersized,have a poor vertical and really need to work on their strength..Sweets tested suprisingly poorly at the pre draft workouts..In fact his bench press,which is not a great measure of functional fitness and strength was horrible..But still when you are lacking in height and athletisism,you do need to make it up somewhere..heaven forbid a solid jumper from 20 ft and in..
> 
> To me he was a man amongst boys in college...He is no LJ(pre disc injury) or barkley..They were freaks of nature..Could he be a Malone???Unlikely,but if he works his Asss off,condtions,lifts and dedicates himself,anything is possible
> ...



Do you have a link to what it was, it was pretty pathetic as I remember something like he couldn't bench 185 more than 3 times.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

hahhaah how sweet it is to be me. I ditched the daft choices of the knicks this year and got eaten up. Seems like they are imploding. Lampe was the only bright spark i could see in their draft this year, and maybe on their whole team. If they dont want a part of him now, my god. whats thier left to build on, develop? Wheres their youth? 

good teams with good futures, have a mixture of youth and experience. Theres plenty of time left. Getting rid of Lampe for another quick fix player, sounds very Ladenish. (compromising thier future for quick fix players.)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

"It's way early to make any determinations, so don't take me too seriously, but from what I've seen so far, he might work himself into being a Weatherspoon"

Weatherspoon came into the league touted as the next Barkley..He had good hops..I dont see Sweets that way..Unless you meant the Spoon of the Knicks..


"Do you have a link to what it was, it was pretty pathetic as I remember something like he couldn't bench 185 more than 3 times"

Sorry,dont have the link,but thats exactly what I was referring to.I am sure rashidi can help us...But,you are right,I think he benched 185 3 times!!!!How #$%^$ pathetic is that for a 270 pounder??To me,that is just inexcusable.As an athlete and a potential first rounder,you should come into those predraft workouts in SERIOUS shape and to me that means being able to bench your own weight at least 6 times..Weighing 270 and hoisting 185 3 times is just an embarrasment and a testament to his lack of desire to excel


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> son of oakley:
> "It's way early to make any determinations, so don't take me too seriously, but from what I've seen so far, he might work himself into being a Weatherspoon"
> 
> Truth:
> Weatherspoon came into the league touted as the next Barkley..He had good hops..I dont see Sweets that way..Unless you meant the Spoon of the Knicks..


Ya, I totally meant the Spoon of today. Sorry, but I've yet to be impressed by Sweets treats.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i am with you Oak man..i do not understand that pick for the life of me.....

I think Thomas will figure this one out real quick


----------

